# Detailing playlist



## lgsnoddy

I’m heading out in a few hours to give the car a good clean. After a few weekends away it looks filthy and I’m just going to have to brave the cold. Also I’m a pretty wired person, so even when I’m sat watching telly I’m normally thinking about something else, and at the moment that seems to be work. So one of the easiest ways for me to switch off is to put on my headphones, and find a task that requires a lot of attention - like detailing - or most of the other time gardening and diy. But any how, this got me thnking- who else has a detailing playlist - mine seems to be full off songs that just make me want to sing and dance along- which i have to be very careful of whilst outside 

What’s your top songs?


----------



## Simz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7LT56dYrr4:thumb:


----------



## lgsnoddy

Simz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7LT56dYrr4:thumb:


Love it, but she's not even using 2 buckets....


----------



## JB052

lgsnoddy said:


> I'm heading out in a few hours to give the car a good clean. After a few weekends away it looks filthy and I'm just going to have to brave the cold. Also I'm a pretty wired person, so even when I'm sat watching telly I'm normally thinking about something else, and at the moment that seems to be work. So one of the easiest ways for me to switch off is to put on my headphones, and find a task that requires a lot of attention - like detailing - or most of the other time gardening and diy. But any how, this got me thnking- who else has a detailing playlist - mine seems to be full off songs that just make me want to sing and dance along- which i have to be very careful of whilst outside
> 
> What's your top songs?


Seems like you forgot to tell us whats on your detailing playlist - we need to know what were competing against.


----------



## pez




----------



## muzzer

Mine has all sorts on it but mostly songs to make you smile
Life is a Flower And Lucky Love by Ace of Base
I wish i could Fly by Roxette
Get Lucky by Daft Punk
My my my by Armand Van Helden


You can see the sort of thing


----------



## lgsnoddy

JB052 said:


> Seems like you forgot to tell us whats on your detailing playlist - we need to know what were competing against.


I have multiple playlists depending on what mood I'm in,

Today I'm heading back in time -

Ram jam- black betty
Escape- pina colada song
September - earth wind and fire
Rocket man 
Don't stop me now - queen
Hooked on a feeling
Another brick in the wall
Go your own way
More than a feeling 
Hotel California 
My Sharona
Life on mars
Africa

I'm still drinking my coffee and adding to this at the minute, but you can see where I am going with this now I hope


----------



## VAG-hag

Some nice piano music , einaudi or similar. Same when I’m cleaning the house.

I get funny looks but hey we are used to that when we spend 2 days cleaning one car


----------



## FJ1000

__
https://soundcloud.com/anjunadeep%2Fthe-anjunadeep-edition-172-with-daniel-curpen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Any sort of heavy rock or metal really

Heavy guitars, fast solos etc 
That kinda thing 

Helps me keep my energy levels up


----------



## Hereisphilly

I've been hammering hardwell presents revealed vol. 8 & the latest kaaze EPs, and then anything else house/progressive housey stuff I've got queued up

Anything with decent energy and a good beat to annoy the neighbors 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JB052

Todays playlist included

Steely Dan - Aja
Black man Ray - China Crisis
Santana -She's not there
Cherry Bomb - John Mellencamp
I can see Clearly Now - Hothouse Flowers
Cant you here me knocking - Rolling Stones
Learn to Fly -The Foo Fighters
Why does it always rain on me - Travis
Ong Ong - Blur
Cousin Dupree - Donald Fagan
Teach Your Children - CSN&Y

and as its the festive season

Drinking White Wine in the Sun - Minchin


----------



## LankyWashmit

Rag 'n Bone Man - Human album (deluxe)

LOUD - Five Billion Stars

Enigma - Inocents (parts 1 and 2)

Tylor Swift - 1989 and reputation

acting my age a bit of Jacko's Thriller and Bad


----------



## saul

This thread reminds me of my younger days and washing the car (albeit completely wrong) with the music playing (meaning blasting) out of the car. Circa Steve "Silk" Hurely-Jack your body, Prince-Kiss.

Anyone else??


----------



## Bazza85

I have a play list called ‘car wash’ lol. Thought I was the only one

Sadly, mine is all stuff that no one else wants to hear from late 90’s/early 00’s such as Linkin Park, Limp Bizkit, RHC-Peppers, Dead Prez, Sum41....
Mainly noisey and fast paced and gets a raised eyebrow from any passing neighbour


----------

